# New with questions after RAI about dizziness



## klam (Jun 2, 2012)

Hello,

I am female, 44 yrs diagnosed with Graves in Nov 2011. Prior to the Graves diagnosis, my GP thought it may just be anxiety causing the heart racing.  I had RAI 8 days ago - felt nothing for days but now severe dizziness accompanied by headache. There are also times where I have heart racing. Oddly too - a couple nights ago I had a major episode of vomiting which at the time thought it was food related but now not so certain.

I take 10 mg methimazole. I was told this would help with any side effects of RAI. After calling doctor (I was that worried today) - she seemed completely unconcerned telling me to go back and add 10mg propranol 3x daily. This is after saying I was most likely dehydrated - not likely since I drink water constantly.

I've had the first dose of propranol without much improvement.

She also recently started me on 300mg of Wellbutrin XL - however the dizziness was prior to this medication so not sure related.

I'm not 100% convinced my endocrinologist is the right doctor for me. I understand this is a process but it seems she is very quick to tell me the symptoms I have are not thyroid related but when I push the subject, she backtracks and tells me "it's possible".

This is not my first experience with autoimmune disease - I've had 2 lengthy rounds with Autoimmune Urticaria. I know there is no better alternative than being an informed patient and really appreciate all the knowledge I've gained here.

My question is - is this normal? The feeling is like my mind has a lag when my head moves. Occasional heart racing even after RAI? This along with a headache that does not seem to go away is starting to make me feel a little crazy...

Many thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

klam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am female, 44 yrs diagnosed with Graves in Nov 2011. Prior to the Graves diagnosis, my GP thought it may just be anxiety causing the heart racing. I had RAI 8 days ago - felt nothing for days but now severe dizziness accompanied by headache. There are also times where I have heart racing. Oddly too - a couple nights ago I had a major episode of vomiting which at the time thought it was food related but now not so certain.
> 
> ...


Why the Wellbutrin?










Geez; it is my contention that the only one who should Rx anti-d is a psychiatrist. Just a personal opinion.

That said, if you were in the advanced stages of hyperthyroid, your RAI may not have been complete. They can only give so much radioactive material at a time. I had to have RAI 3 times as I most certainly was in the advanced stage having survived a thyroid storm.

You could still be dumping (thyrotoxicosis.) That's another consideration.

Thyrotoxicosis
An excess of thyroid hormones in the blood, causing a variety of symptoms that include rapid heart beat, sweating, anxiety, and tremor.

When you read this, you will see that thyrotoxicosis (thyroid storm) is also induced by radiation amongst other reasons.
http://www-s.med.illinois.edu/depts... Care Literature/Endocrine/Thyrotoxicosis.pdf

So.....................if you have any of the symptoms listed, I recommend you get to the ER and pronto.

More................

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437

Please let us know how you are doing. I for one am very concerned.

Glad you are here!


----------



## klam (Jun 2, 2012)

Andros,

Thank you for the information. I don't think I am experiencing a thyroid storm (or at least a complete one) as I do not have most of the symptoms. I will certainly monitor closely however.

I am also beginning to feel a bit better after a couple doses of Propranolol.

As for the Wellbutrin...I think you are correct, doctors are rather quick to prescribe. In my particular case, the depression and anxiety that came with going thru another autoimmune disease was overwhelming. I do hope that improves once my levels even out.

Thanks again!


----------

